# 29806  & 29807



## kdahlen (Mar 18, 2009)

Having some confusion on when you can bill 29806 & 29807 together. Doc says as long as it is at either end of the labrum we can bill this?????Any help would be appreciated. Cant wait to see you all at conference
Kathy, Idaho


----------



## Bella Cullen (Mar 19, 2009)

Information that I have says 29807 can be reported w/ 29806 as long as there is supporting documentation of 2 separate problems. Any other problem unrelated to the SLAP.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree. Both codes can be reported together provided sufficient documentation.


----------



## mbort (Mar 20, 2009)

I am quoting pieces from an article I just received today done by Christina Bentin, CCS-P,CPC-H, CMA:

"Simply because a labrum is torn and repaired, it doesnt automaticaly warrant reporting 29807 if the torn labrum isnt a SLAP tear.  CPT 29807 is specific for SLAP repair; dont use it for labral tears that arent SLAP tears."

"per the AAOS report both 29807 and 29806 IF the surgeon performs SLAP Type II or Type IV in addition to the capsulorrhaphy for a different indication.  To simplify..there should be two separate and distinct indications to report the capsular repair and the SLAP tear repair."

"use caution when considering the application of a modifier...simply because you can use a modifier doesnt imply automatic application of a modifier with every scenario".

"A coder shouldnt confuse the surgeon's repair of the labrum by attaching it to the capsule as a separately identifiable capsulorrhaphy.  The separate reporting of the capsulorrhaphy is indicated when there is a capsular defect unrelated to the labrum tear that in itself warrants a repair"

Hope this sheds some light
Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## hastarr (Aug 31, 2009)

*Another Question*

So then if the tear isn't a true SLAP tear, what code would you use?


----------

